# NEW AE Light Xenide 35/50W



## dudemar (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like AE Light has released their trump card:

http://www.aelight.com/product.php?category=11&id=238












-Dual output 35/50W ballast with 4250K bulb

-3200 lumens on low (110 min) and 4700 lumens on high (70 min).

-Claims to project beam out to 2000m, but its useful throw will likely be far less (but nonetheless very useful)

-HA exterior with detachable handle; drilled to fit standard camera tripods

-Holes on the end of handle and battery for a lanyard/carry strap

-Weight: 3.7 lbs w/o handle, 4.3 lbs with handle

-Dimensions: 12" long; the widest diameter on the head is 3.75" tapering down to 2.75"; Battery is 2.25"

-Battery is replaceable and capable of 1000 charge/discharge cycles; features a protective circuit to protect from over/undercharge, and has a replaceable slow blow fuse in the case the battery is shorted

-Submersible to 50m (doubles as dive light)

-Rotating magnetic switch allows user to go from 35W to 50W.


Retails for $2100.


With the build quality of the current Xenides, this 35/50W is a no-brainer. I'm curious to know if this light will have "instant strike" and what its dimensions are (not specified on the AE website).

This will in fact be my next big HID purchase. It may take a while to save up, but who cares.

You gotta love the added detail at the beginning of the light's description: "in association with LEMAX s.r.o., makers of *nuclear research* and automotive equipment"



Awesome.



-


----------



## N10 (Feb 7, 2010)

just noticed that as well....looks pretty good!
Color Temp: 4250K!!


----------



## 276 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet Find!!!


----------



## CajunJosh (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice light but the critical question with AE lights is how long is the warm up time?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 7, 2010)

Very cool new development and the best HID news for some time. 

Natural HA body......"Right on" AE Light! :thumbsup:

Great looking shape and machining! 

Has the look of a over-grown Surefire LX2 

Dual output! :twothumbs

50m water resistance! 



On the silly side, you gotta love all those specs given but without the light dimensions even mentioned. :shakehead


Regarding the warm up time, it should be pretty good if they're using a 35W bulb at 50W. Probably faster that most dedicated 35W lights like the L35, POB, and Ti-mega Illuminator. I'm eager to hear more about this.


----------



## CajunJosh (Feb 7, 2010)

AE lights are one of my favorite, hope they have a quick warm up time. I love the battery level gauges featured on both Polarion and Titanium Innovations L50 & L70. If AE could work something like that into this light I would be up for adding another AE to my collection.


----------



## 276 (Feb 8, 2010)

As soon as i saw this i sent them an email regarding the dimensions & start up time, hopefully I'll get a response soon.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

as large as SF Beast, thicker body (2 1/2"). price more like $1800


as seen a shot 2009


----------



## 276 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> as large as SF Beast, thicker body (2 1/2"). price more like $1800
> 
> 
> as seen a shot 2009



Thanks!!


----------



## dudemar (Feb 8, 2010)

Even at $1800 I would say it's an attractive price point.


----------



## stienke (Feb 8, 2010)

*4250K* bulb upgrade for Xenide 20w/25w?? , very nice light btw!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2010)

$1800 :thinking:

Well, this ought to be interesting. It's $1200 more than their top 25W light and in the same price point as the Polarion X1.


----------



## tab665 (Feb 8, 2010)

it looks like the head should be a little bigger. maybe its just me or the angle of the photo.


----------



## Lips (Feb 8, 2010)

Pics 


$1800 sounds way high!

dudemar, you can use my links if you'd like to add to first post...


























.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.lemax.cz/data/LEMAX_catalogue_2010.pdf


----------



## tab665 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for that link XeRay. now that i look closer at the pictures on the AE lights website, you can see where they blurred out LEMAX on the tail.


----------



## N10 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for the pdf XeRay....looks exactly the same as the Xenide but branded Lemax(never heard of that one)! Wander if it's lemax that's been rebranded or the Xenide that's been rebranded. looking good though


----------



## XeRay (Feb 8, 2010)

N10 said:


> thanks for the pdf XeRay....looks exactly the same as the Xenide but branded Lemax(never heard of that one)! Wander if it's lemax that's been rebranded or the Xenide that's been rebranded. looking good though


 
Lemax is one of our customers for over 1 year. AE is selling a Lemax product.

Lemax is a serious player in Europe.

Read this link, they mention Lemax right at the beginning.

http://www.aelight.com/product.php?category=11&id=238


----------



## dudemar (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got a reply from Marc.

Retails for $2100 and AE currently has one left in stock. They are made in production runs of 20 pcs by LEMAX. Replacement batteries are yet to be priced.

Not sure if 276 got a response yet, but I'll send AE another email regarding dimensions and warm-up time.


----------



## 276 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got this email minutes ago


(Looks like we forgot to put the dimensions up. The AEX35/50 is 12" long, the widest diameter on the head is 3.75" tapering down to 2.75", the battery is 2.25".


The AEX35/50 uses AC circuit for the lamp and ballast, so the startup time is much shorter than the AEX20 & AEX25 which are DC circuits. On turn on it instantly goes to 80% light output and rapidly within 2-3 seconds is at full power. It also has hot re-strike capability to 100% output like the AEX20 & AEX25.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2010)

276 said:


> I just got this email minutes ago
> 
> 
> (Looks like we forgot to put the dimensions up. The AEX35/50 is 12" long, the widest diameter on the head is 3.75" tapering down to 2.75", the battery is 2.25".
> ...




That places it in the same price and size range as the Polarion P Series and with similar start-up performance.... if the start times are true.


----------



## Window_Seat (Feb 9, 2010)

"And God said, Let there be light, and then there was _AE Light Xenide 35/50W_. And God divided it from the darkness of _too many others to list_".:laughing::devil:

Erik.


----------



## dudemar (Feb 9, 2010)

With the LX50, L70 and now the Xenide 35/50 released, I'd say it's time for an HID shootout!:devil: We haven't had one in a little while.


When I first saw the new Xenide on the AE Light website, I couldn't stop saying to myself "Wow". 

We here on CPF have been looking for a decent competitor to the SF Beast and Polarion line, and I think this is it. These are certainly exciting times.




Lips said:


> dudemar, you can use my links if you'd like to add to first post...



Thanks!:thumbsup:



Patriot said:


> That places it in the same price and size range as the Polarion P Series and with similar start-up performance.... if the start times are true.



I couldn't help but notice the super-fast warm up time too. They are either driving the ballast even harder than Polarion's HIDs, or they are using some kind of exotic new ballast that I'm not aware of.

Insight from XeRay?


----------



## SirJMD (Feb 9, 2010)

All i can say, is.. insane price.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 9, 2010)

dudemar said:


> I couldn't help but notice the super-fast warm up time too. They are either driving the ballast even harder than Polarion's HIDs, or they are using some kind of exotic new ballast that I'm not aware of.
> 
> Insight from XeRay?




I believe the startup is being done at the 50 watt setting hence the "hot" start and output. I am not privy to the performance specs beyond what is published. We only supply the ballasts and some bulbs. We have no involvement in the engineering of this finished product.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 9, 2010)

If Dan's ballasts and bulbs are being used in this particular light, not sure if they are, then at least we know it's going to be a high quality product and it explains the price point.



Dudemar, it didn't take the description of start up time to be faster than the Polarion, more like, similar or about the same.  In any case, that is very good!


----------



## XeRay (Feb 9, 2010)

Patriot said:


> If Dan's ballasts and bulbs are being used in this particular light, not sure if they are, then at least we know it's going to be a high quality product and it explains the price point.
> 
> 
> 
> Dudemar, it didn't take the description of start up time to be faster than the Polarion, more like, similar or about the same.  In any case, that is very good!


 
Has someone questioned if that is true ?? We do provide the ballast in this light, this is a fact. 
It is our XePuck (rear) 1/2 of our XePod. It is only the ballast 1/2 of the "XePod". The "puck" is 58 mm in diameter and 29 mm long and feeds a D1S bulb, Osram or Philips.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 9, 2010)

I read that Lemax were customers of yours in an earlier post and realized that you supplied ballasts and some bulbs. I didn't know if that also meant that you were the exclusive supplier which is why I left the caveat due to my lack of specific knowledge. I figured you'd chime in and clarify, I just didn't foresee the possibility of misunderstanding or offense. I apologize if my words were poorly chosen since the overall intent was to acknowledge the quality nature of your products. I don't take jabs at anyone and rarely refute someone unless there's a blatant and illogical bias present with some issue or topic. Hopefully that's been obvious in my track record here Dan.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 9, 2010)

Patriot said:


> I read that Lemax were customers of yours in an earlier post and realized that you supplied ballasts and some bulbs. I didn't know if that also meant that you were the exclusive supplier which is why I left the caveat due to my lack of specific knowledge. I figured you'd chime in and clarify, I just didn't foresee the possibility of misunderstanding or offense. I apologize if my words were poorly chosen since the overall intent was to acknowledge the quality nature of your products. I don't take jabs at anyone and rarely refute someone unless theirs a blatant and illogical bias present with some issue or topic. Hopefully that's been obvious in my track record here Dan.


 
I cannot absolutely say that no other ballast is possibly inside, however we continue to ship (very recently, 1 week) ballasts to Lemax. In our last visit with them, our ballast was inside that light assembly. 
Auerswald makes a cylinder ballast as well, but last I knew it was 64 mm diameter. Too large for that light.

It was my understanding that at the Shot show it was claimed to be a proprietary ballast of some sort.

I am quite sorry that I over reacted, prior post has been edited.


----------



## dudemar (Feb 9, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Dudemar, it didn't take the description of start up time to be faster than the Polarion, more like, similar or about the same.  In any case, that is very good!



I wasn't inferring you were, I just noticed the 3 second warm-up to 100% versus 6 seconds for Polarion.

I wonder if this data is true. It's twice as fast, and when you're talking about warm-up time in terms of seconds that's a dramatic difference.


----------



## sledhead (Feb 9, 2010)

If I read correctly, the light head and reflector are one piece of aluminum with the reflector side polished? That would be a first, wouldn't it?

At that price point this should come with a pelican case and some accessories like the Polarion in my opinion.( Which isn't worth too much) What comes with it?

The one thing I don't like the looks of is the LX50 charger. In the PDF brochure it looks like a tailcap that screws on. 

Last thing is- If they are built in lots of 20, does that mean we need 20 for a group buy? Just asking.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 10, 2010)

sledhead said:


> If I read correctly, the light head and reflector are one piece of aluminum with the reflector side polished? That would be a first, wouldn't it?


 
Yes, the reflector is machined, polished and then a special high tech reflective coating is applied. This integrated housing/reflector helps greatly as a heatsink to carry bulb heat out to the exterior and away from the ballast as a bonus. In this application, a very good engineering heat management solution. This solution does add a little extra weight but not very much compared to an independant reflector such as the Polarion uses. And the benefit outweighs the extra couple of ounces or so of weight.
Note: Play on words intended.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 10, 2010)

dudemar said:


> I wasn't inferring you were, I just noticed the 3 second warm-up to 100% versus 6 seconds for Polarion.
> 
> I wonder if this data is true. It's twice as fast, and when you're talking about warm-up time in terms of seconds that's a dramatic difference.





I guess I was taking the claims with a grain of salt. When we think of Polarion warm-up, it's often refered to it as "instant" even though it takes a few seconds to reach full power. In my series of HID warm-up vids we were seeing 650 lux (the stabilized output value) in less than 5 seconds. If AE's light even approaches that number I'll be royally impressed because they've created quite a light. Knowing what we know about the Xeray50, it doesn't typically start up that fast so if the AE light is as fast as the Polarion, they must have worked a few things in the circuitry to over boost the the ballast well beyond 50W during start-up. It will be very interesting to watch how the info unfolds about the AE.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 10, 2010)

I cannot validate the claimed number regarding initial starting output. Was not there for these measurements. All ballasts overdrive at startup. We have typically driven at about 180% of steady state after the initial DC spark. VERY short DC phase (under 1 second) with overdrive. Then overdriven warmup AC phase till steady state at 100% 50 watt AC output.

With 50 watt startup when first turned on is is likely that compared to 35 watt steady state output 80% of that could happen VERY quickly and passing through the steady state output of the 35 watt setting would happen equally quickly.

This is one of the big benefits of Dual power settings and using the Higher power setting for excelerated tactical starting. After that the lower setting can be selected as desired to save battery power etc.


----------



## MattK (Feb 10, 2010)

XeRay said:


> Has someone questioned if that is true ?? We do provide the ballast in this light, this is a fact.
> It is our XePuck (rear) 1/2 of our XePod. It is only the ballast 1/2 of the "XePod". The "puck" is 58 mm in diameter and 29 mm long and feeds a D1S bulb, Osram or Philips.





XeRay said:


> I cannot absolutely say that no other ballast is possibly inside, however we continue to ship (very recently, 1 week) ballasts to Lemax.
> ....
> 
> It was my understanding that at the Shot show it was claimed to be a proprietary ballast of some sort.



So, is it a "fact" that you provide the ballast?

Your next post, "I cannot absolutely say," would seem to contradict your declared certainty; especially when you go on to acknowledge that at SHOT it was, " claimed to be a proprietary ballast."

Given your supplier relationship with LEMAX one wonders why you weren't asked to represent them in the US market.

Perhaps you could have had a group buy?


----------



## XeRay (Feb 10, 2010)

MattK said:


> So, is it a "fact" that you provide the ballast?
> 
> Your next post, "I cannot absolutely say," would seem to contradict your declared certainty; especially when you go on to acknowledge that at SHOT it was, " claimed to be a proprietary ballast."
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps because we did not want our "hands tied." and wanted total control over design etc. Been down that road before.

Perhaps we could have done many things. 

Do I sense some sarcasm in your post ?? :touche:
I know what they (Lemax) buy from us and what model it is for.

I guess when someone buys one we can lay this to rest.


----------



## MattK (Feb 10, 2010)

Many words. No answers.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 10, 2010)

MattK said:


> Many words. No answers.


 
"People who live in glass houses would be smart not to throw stones"


----------



## MattK (Feb 10, 2010)

You stated, quite strongly, that it was "a fact" that it was your ballast in the light and then you backtracked furiously with, "I cannot absolutely say that no other ballast is possibly inside..was my understanding that at the Shot show it was claimed to be a proprietary ballast ." 

Now you say that you, "know what they (Lemax) buy from us and what model it is for." 

I am simply asking for a clarification. Your posts are contradictory.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 10, 2010)

MattK said:


> You stated, quite strongly, that it was "a fact" that it was your ballast in the light and then you backtracked furiously with, "I cannot absolutely say that no other ballast is possibly inside..was my understanding that at the Shot show it was claimed to be a proprietary ballast ."
> 
> Now you say that you, "know what they (Lemax) buy from us and what model it is for."
> 
> I am simply asking for a clarification. Your posts are contradictory.


 
You don't like anything I would say so what is the point. Buy one and find out for your self. :sleepy:


----------

